# Will my platy eat her babies as soon as she gives birth?



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

What do i do if she gives birth in the middle of the night?


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Go get a 2 way breeder from your LFS and have her in it give or take 24 hours before giving birth. Or they will be ate.


----------

